# Head Board Trim



## jholt32 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am working on a crib of "my own design", that is to say I have no plans. I do however have a model I am basing it on. The headboard will be of the frame and panel verity, with an applied trim surrounding the panel. The piece I have for the top rail is only 5/8 thick, but will have a cap around 2" thick to sturdy it up. I am thinking about screwing an additional strip to the top rail so I can remove the panels if need be at some point.

Where I need help: As I was thinking through the trim around the field I noticed that where the panels have grooves running vertical (think beadboard, sort of) there will be a gap at the trim. Below is what I have come up with, but as it is Friday evening, I can't trust my brain. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could you round over the edge of the top rail that is covered by the trim and do away with the trim all together? It looks like you have a panel that is just behind the stiles and rails of the frame and panel. Traditionally (I think) the frame and styles have a groove cut in them to contain the edge of the panel, this eliminates the need for a 'panel keeper' piece and makes for a more uniform panel particularly on the inside.

HTH, 
Mark


----------



## calendula (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you finish your project? I am very curious how the crib and headboard turned out. Post some pictures , pls.


----------

